# how old is everyone?



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

What is the average age of out betta keepers?


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm guessing that at 59 I'm probably skewing the average up a full year :lol:


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

27 here.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I am borderline, 21 in three months.... WOOO HOOOOOOO! =]


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll be 24 next Friday.


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> I am borderline, 21 in three months.... WOOO HOOOOOOO! =]


haha im 21 in six months


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

20 here. :roll: Gotta wait 'til July before I can party in Vegas. :lol:


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

20 c:
The legal age here is 19, but I don't party so whatever =P


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

19!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Feral said:


> I'm guessing that at 59 I'm probably skewing the average up a full year :lol:


Looks like we are the oldies but goodies....laffs.....:lol:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Turning 20 tomorrow!


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

jupiter said:


> turning 20 tomorrow!


*happy birthday!*


----------



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

47 here!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm 25, going to be 26 in three months 

HAPPY B~DAY JUPITER!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*Yay* fleetfish we make up the 25's on the board, ur older then me tho. I'll be 26 in 5 months.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

15 here. And boy don't I feel young on this thread, lol. But there are other people my age and younger, no?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

25 here... I'm glad one of the experienced breeders on this site is actually experienced! Let me learn your ways and continue on the breeding of bettas


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

30 going on 60 :-?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Aristophanese (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm 28


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jupiter!!!


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am 20 but 21 in 2 months


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm 49.


----------



## Akzeal (Nov 26, 2010)

28 since Oct.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm 20 but I put 21 cause next month is my birthday 8D cant wait lol.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im 13! I'll be 20 in 84 months! :lol:

JK!

I am 12, I'll be thirteen January!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> 15 here. And boy don't I feel young on this thread, lol. But there are other people my age and younger, no?


there are a lot of younger members.. I wonder why none of them are posting. :-(


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> Im 13! I'll be 20 in 84 months! :lol:
> 
> JK!
> 
> I am 12, I'll be thirteen January!


LOL! 84 months! this made me smile. =]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

14 here!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

20 here! 
:-D


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

11 here


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

20... Lol jk

13. 0.o


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

12 here!:-D


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

30


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

@Tsuhei: Say, I am 20 and my birthday is also in July! The 6th.


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

28 here!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm 14----15 on December 21st


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Oooo, Happy approaching birthday Dukie1346!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure if I said it... 19


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

11 over here!!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm 13! Turning 14 in May.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am the only 10 year old??? What the heck people!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i think im the youngest on the fourm... sigh, wait THAT MEANS I GET TO LIVE LIFE AND BE ON THIS FOURM LONGER!!!


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

14, Turning 15 in 11 months lol


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

grrrr. i am the youngest here.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

BUT i am a good person and love my friends.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

and i loooove zombies, not ghosts(shivers) but zombies.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

wow, today im like, Talk, talk, talk,talk! XD


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm to be 21 this year. 
Yay, then I can go into a store and pretend to be underage and try to get a drink, then when they act skeptical I can just show them my I.D. 
lol

That may be worse than I think though because I've been told I don't look my age.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm 15  Dont see many 15 year olds on this site... it seems to be more younger people!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm 11. 12 like in a month !!!!! yay


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

19 here!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

I turn 21 this coming Wednesday(12th) yay


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

24, turn 25 in March, this thread makes me feel old.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

Busted said:


> I turn 21 this coming Wednesday(12th) yay


yay! happy early birthday!!! don't party too hard, lol

i'm 18!!! (and yes, i have voted!!! :-D no clubs yet, but that's next on the list!)


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm 22.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Gosh. And I used to think I was the youngest member on here. I'm 12.


----------



## kholder (Dec 2, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Looks like we are the oldies but goodies....laffs.....:lol:


Think I'm in the oldies category as well. It's an interesting poll, really. I thought I'd see a jump in members ages at 40+, kind of a time when the kids are older and/or out of the house and time needed for a hobby comes back into play.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

.................


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> 30 going on 60 :-?


haha... im 30 but feel like 80 after the day is done and my four saplings are finally asleep.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I am 23. I am surprised with the results. I was under the impression the winning age range would be within and older age group.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

celine18 said:


> yay! happy early birthday!!! don't party too hard, lol
> 
> i'm 18!!! (and yes, i have voted!!! :-D no clubs yet, but that's next on the list!)


^_^ thank you.



DazzleKitty said:


> I am 23. I am surprised with the results. I was under the impression the winning age range would be within and older age group.


I thought everyone would be older also, lots of young folks around lol.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

13 but 14 in march! woot woot! (lolz)


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

19!


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Twenty here. lol some people here are a lot younger than I'd have guessed.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

elijahfeathers said:


> Twenty here. lol some people here are a lot younger than I'd have guessed.


Some people here are a lot OLDER then I guessed! Lol.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

12 gonna be 13 in May


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Some people here are a lot OLDER then I guessed! Lol.


I for one refuse to act my age. Old man time is going to have to catch me if he can :lol:


Nanner nanner nanner!


----------



## conleyri (Nov 23, 2010)

24 here. I would have thought the average age would have been higher here. Hmm...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

19 going on 20 this May! We've got a pretty diverse group here on this forum, huh?

And when I was as young as some of the forum members here, I was barely allowed on the internet to begin with. Jeez. Lucky kids. lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When I was most of your ages...they didn't have computers or at least small enough to fit in your house...laffs.....


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> When I was most of your ages...they didn't have computers or at least small enough to fit in your house...laffs.....


Why, when I was their age... :lol:

Don't get me started.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

25 (and a half ;-))

Happy birthday to recent and upcoming birthday girls and boys!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

13 here.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When I was 13 there was no internet, no xboxes or Wii's, no cell phones, no computers, and no ipods. Boy, am I old! lol


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

can't even remember when i was 13. lol


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

30...31 in March


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

13! Whoo! :-D


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

24 here! *takes out wrinkle cream)*


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm 19, though most people don't believe me, lol.


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

27

with the sense of humour of an 8 yr old!!! lol!

Phil.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 3, 2011)

On December 26th I'll be sixteen!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Feral, Old Fish Lady....count me in your Old People's Club!! =))


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Pekemom said:


> Feral, Old Fish Lady....count me in your Old People's Club!! =))


We'll pull the average around here up at least a couple of years since we each count as three teen Betta owners. ;-)

..and welcome too!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

That's so funny!! Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a member of the Old People's club, too! lol


----------



## znikkisan (Feb 9, 2011)

I am 22. A new betta enthusiast. I am surprised at the age range on here, though!


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

13 here BUT ill be 14 in two weeks YAY!!!


----------

